# artista versus artesão



## ana lacerda

Hoje perguntaram-me qual a diferença entre um artista e um artesão.
Assim a frio, (quanto a mim foi uma boa pergunta); respondi que no meu conceito eu era um pouco dos dois (das duas).
Respondi que artista é aquele que cria obras  de arte plástica, canta ou é actor...e artesão é aquele que cria através da matéria prima....que transforma a matéria prima : barro, pedra, madeira, couro, sei lá... Mas, pedi-lhe que nunca chamasse a um ser que se intitula de artista, artesão. É que ficam ofendidos.... Isto , com a promessa de quando chegasse a casa iria pesquisar.
Õra bem, aqui estou eu com os dicionários abertos...e o que posso dizer.. entre a definição de: artista, artesão,artesanato, artístico, belas artes, a que mais me agradou foi a palavra que deriva do latim: artifice ( o que pratica uma arte).
Ser artista, quanto a mim, é aquele que tem a capacidade de mostrar, de traduzir  e transmitir(através do meio que mais lhe agrada, seja, música, pintura, dança, escultura, etc.)o mundo que o rodeia e as sensações que lhe povoca.

Tenho um colega brasileiro que diz que Artesão é aquele que pratica arte com tesão.
Também é.

Ora, tenho duas perguntas:
1- Qual a diferença para vocês entre artesão e artista?
2- Será este o forum correcto para fazer esta pergunta?

PS.: Se responderem à primeira, não precisam de responder à segunda.
Desde já um Muito Obrigado pelo vosso feedback.
Ana


----------



## FranParis

Artesão : Pessoa que geralment trabalha por conta própria e utilisa técnicas que são conhecidas e geralmente codificadas, em dominios geralmente ligados à matéria.

Artista: Como indicou, artista é aquele que cria, não sómente através da matéria mas também da expressão fisica e intelectual. Se em alguns dominios as técnicas são conhecidas e codificadas, a inovação com que este contribui para esse dominio é geralmente o traço do artista.


----------



## Outsider

"Artesão" corresponde mais ou menos à palavra inglesa _craftsman_. É alguém que trabalha especialmente com as mãos, de acordo com métodos tradicionais, e que se dedica a produzir mais que a inovar.

"Artista" é sobretudo um inovador; alguém que procura fazer algo de único e pessoal, um criador. Por outro lado, os artistas não estão limitados às artes plásticas. Um actor também é um artista, como também um músico, um escritor, um humorista, ou talvez até um ilusionista.

Esta distinção é relativamente moderna. Só se implantou no século XIX, como o Romantismo, quando apareceu a ideia de que a arte, mais que um conjunto de conhecimentos e técnicas, era uma forma de expressão individual. Desnecessário será dizer que essa concepção de arte continua a ser debatida até os dias de hoje.


----------



## Vanda

Fiz a mesma pergunta a um artista que dá aulas de arte na mesma faculdade em que trabalho. Para mim eram a mesma coisa... Ele me disse veementemente que não. O artista faz/cria uma única peça dentro da sua arte. O artesão faz uma ou várias peças em série de seu trabalho (grosso modo). Obviamente a minha explicação é muito laica, a dele foi bem técnica.

Edit: acabei de ver que o Out já deu um "show" no assunto!


----------



## ana lacerda

Bem, peço desculpa. Considero-me uma artesã  porque trabalho com pastas cerâmicas; mas também artista( se é que eu alguma vez fui), porque com um bloco de barro sou capaz de fazer estatuetas, bustos etc.
E, acreditem que por mais que eu queira, não sou capaz de fazer repetições, nen os meus colegas que trabalham o couro, a madeira, etc.Pela simples razão que a matéria prima é sempre diferente, nãohá duas iguais.
agora, se eu fizer um molde em gesso ; aí eu vou conseguir fazer as cópias que eu quiser sempre iguais...
O artesão também inova, Temos como exemplo os espanhóis que são muito bons. 
Quanto ao conceito de que o artesão trabalha com a família, por conta própria, bla, bla, isso já passou àhistória e até acho que é tempo de alguém mudar esta visão ou conceito, como queiram.


----------



## ana lacerda

Em reforço ao que disse atrás, como chamariam a esses artistas que criam moda (que trabalham numa oficina, que transformam a matéria prima em peças de roupa lindíssimas )?  Experimentem chamar a um estilista famoso de artesão... 
Isto quanto a mim é um pouco confuso.
Só para relembrar, Da vinci e outro que pintavam frescos produziam as suas próprias tintas a partir da matéria prima, fossem flores ou sílicas ou óxidos. Eles eram artesãos?
Fizeram verdadeiras obras de arte.
Como diz o meu pai: de artista e de louco todos temos um pouco...


----------



## Vanda

Ana, este foi exatamente o argumento que usei com o tal artista, contudo há esta distinção feita pelos estudantes de arte e, pelo que o Out disse acima, parece-me que esta distinção é algo moderno e, com certeza, polêmico.  Também debati com o tal artista e na minha cabeça leiga, continuo não vendo muita diferença.


----------



## Outsider

ana lacerda said:


> Só para relembrar, Da vinci e outro que pintavam frescos produziam as suas próprias tintas a partir da matéria prima, fossem flores ou sílicas ou óxidos. Eles eram artesãos?


Quando os primeiros apareceram, ainda não se fazia distinção entre artesão e artista. Foram precisamente alguns desses "artesãos" do Renascimento que quiseram atribuir-se um estatuto mais elevado que o de meros (para eles) artesãos. No entanto, a moda só pegou com força no século XIX.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, achei! A discussão é antiga. Leia sob o título:
Arte versus artesanato


> Da Vinci mudou o cenário ao proferir que ‘‘pintura é coisa mental’’. Desde então, arte é antes de tudo o produto de um indivíduo, no caso o autor. E artesanato é produto coletivo, resultante de estilo criado por um grupo ou comunidade. É assim pelo menos que livros de arte impõem as fronteiras.


 
e ainda, no finalzinho, aquilo


----------



## Vanda

Ah, achei! A discussão é antiga. Leia sob o título:
Arte versus artesanato


> Da Vinci mudou o cenário ao proferir que ‘‘pintura é coisa mental’’. Desde então, arte é antes de tudo o produto de um indivíduo, no caso o autor. E artesanato é produto coletivo, resultante de estilo criado por um grupo ou comunidade. É assim pelo menos que livros de arte impõem as fronteiras.


 
e ainda, no finalzinho, aquilo que


----------



## ana lacerda

Outsider said:


> Quando os primeiros apareceram, ainda não se fazia distinção entre artesão e artista. Foram precisamente alguns desses "artesãos" do Renascimento que quiseram atribuir-se um estatuto mais elevado que o de meros (para eles) artesãos. No entanto, a moda só pegou com força no século XIX.


 
Concordo plenamente, e é aqui que tudo descamba...deixam de ser humildes e começam a ser narcisistas.


----------



## Outsider

Ou nartisistas. 

Mais para ler.

Não lhe parece, no entanto, que a ênfase moderna na independência e criatividade do artista é um aspecto positivo?


----------



## ana lacerda

Toda a criatividade é positiva.
Já agora o que pensa(m) acerca dos chamados "críticos de arte"?


----------



## Outsider

Não costumo prestar-lhes atenção. Em uma ocasião ou outra li críticas de música, filmes, ou livros, mas muitas vezes chego à conclusão que o gosto do crítico não coincide com o meu.


----------



## ana lacerda

Exactamente. Faço das suas as minhas palavras.
Seguindo esta ordem de ideias quem é que pode dizer que um artesão não é um artista?!


----------



## olivinha

ana lacerda said:


> Exactamente. Faço das suas as minhas palavras.
> Seguindo esta ordem de ideias quem é que pode dizer que um artesão não é um artista?!


 
Ninguém. Agora pode-se sim dizer que nem todo artista é um artesão. 
O


----------



## CuspoFogo

Segundo os pensadores e os historiadores da Arte actuais, o conceito de arte surge apenas no sec XV com o Renascimento. Não é por acaso que isto acontece, note-se que a identificação do homem enquanto individuo ganha notoriedade nesta mesma altura. A Arte é feita com o proposito de ser Arte e não pretende ser útil nem agradável. É o reflexo do individuo projectado em algo. A partir de Marcel Duchamp deixou de pretender ser uma resposta " arte é isto", passando a ser uma pergunta sobre si mesma - "O que é arte?". É, na verdade, um conceito impossível, entenda-se, sem definição absoluta.
Do meu ponto de vista o artesão e o artista são coisas distantes uma da outra, não totalmente separadas é certo, já que o artista pode também ser artesão, mas o artesão não é um artista.


----------



## marta12

O conceito de peça única ligado ao artista é, pelo menos hoje em dia, uma aldrabice.
Muitos artistas, pintores, fazem serigrafias e quejandos; muitos escultores, fazem moldes e copiam as suas esculturas.
Um artesão pode e é muitas vezes um artista.
Como disse a Ana Lacerda, era bom que não se continuasse a utilizar no séc. XXI, conceitos do sec. XX.
Penso que a tendência é de o artesão ser cada  vez mais e em maior número, um artista.


----------



## CuspoFogo

O artesão pode ser um artísta (assim como um taxista, um vendedor de guarda-chuvas ou mesmo um advogado o podem ser). Mas cada vez mais, contrariamente ao que foi dito em cima, se tornam coisas afastadas. O artista é varias vezes o mentor de uma obra sem ser o seu executante. A obra de arte plástica não tem de ser um objecto, daí que se torne absolutamente redutor chamar artesão a um artísta. É algo muito mais abrangente do que artesanato. E sim pode ser feita em serie se assim for desejada.


----------



## marta12

Claro que pode ser feita em série, porque já o é, mas só por uma questão económica!
Mas o conceito de peça única deixou de existir


----------



## CuspoFogo

Não percebo em que é que te baseias para dizer isso. Um artista pinta um quadro...onde é que deixa de existir o conceito de peça unica? E questões económicas?! pode ser ou pode não ser, não se pode generalizar.


----------



## CuspoFogo

Não percebo em que é que te baseias para dizer isso. Um artista pinta um quadro...onde é que deixa de existir o conceito de peça unica? E questões económicas?! pode ser ou pode não ser, não se pode generalizar.


----------

